# Taming one's physical mannerisms



## Pergamum (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello,

Besides Spurgeon's _Lectures to My Students_, do you know any other books that deal with taming one's mannerism and idiosyncrasies during preaching?

Any advice on how to master one's self so that the Word of God can come clearly through? 

After some have mastered their text, they leave their persons so unmastered that it becomes a distraction to the preached Word. What are some ways to practice, or refine one's physical presence.


What are some mannerisms which we need to master? Here's some thoughts:

-Excessive clearing the throat,
-Umms, 
-A man who speaks too softly, or doesn't inflect.


etc....we all fail in some degree.


What are the most important things for holding an audience (of course, someone will write back here "preach the Word..." but all of this is assuming that the preacher has already mastered his text, and now has to deliver it)...


----------



## Curt (Jun 18, 2009)

If I recall correctly, Broaddus, in His _Preparation and Delivery of Sermons_, deals with this.


----------



## Wannabee (Jun 18, 2009)

I know it's not the thrust of your OP, but for a pastor it involves what he does all week. If he's a good shepherd he will be more readily forgiven his short comings in the pulpit. Furthermore, the more involved he is in the lives of the congregation the more passionate he will be about the message he's preaching. There have been a few times when I know my message was more passionate simply because I was earnest that a specific individual, or group, would get the point. And when I spend too much time in my study I tend to get flat in my preaching. I'm not the most dynamic preacher anyway, so I need all the help I can get.

This involves praying for them as well. This can be done whether one is a pastor, itinerant or visiting preacher. Whatever the case, if he has poured out his heart for these people before the Lord then he will be more ready to pour it out for them from the pulpit.

More directly related to the OP - One way that might help is to read Scripture out loud, with felling and vibrancy. I love doing this and sometimes almost act out the part. Just recently I realized I had gotten out of the practice, so am attempting to build a habit again.


----------



## Edward (Jun 18, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Hello,
> 
> Besides Spurgeon's _Lectures to My Students_, do you know any other books that deal with taming one's mannerism and idiosyncrasies during preaching?



I'm not sure that reading a book is the best way to develop speaking skills unless one has not had any real training in the subject. A group like a good Toastmasters club, where you receive immediate (and candid) feedback from trained listeners, can be more useful. Short of that, viewing videos of your presentations so you can view your own shortcomings would help.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 18, 2009)

Try videotaping yourself. It is often painful to watch.

AMR


----------



## Tim (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes, videotape is the way. And it does hurt, I'm sure. One of these days I will have to get one of my lectures taped on video.

Using a mirror might also work when 'practicing' in private, but one would have to guard against a prideful desire to 'look cool'.

Regarding 'um', I think the key is to develop the habit of remaining silent until you are sure which word you next want to voice. A slower and more relaxed delivery may also help because then you are not so eager to get out the next word. As well, the more you know your material, the less likely you are to say 'um' and 'ah'. I think this is because certain phrases, word sequences, or flows of thought are more automatic, perhaps memorized.

As for inflection, I think it may be useful to remember a suitable emotion for the nature of the text. If God is exercising judgment, then you may use a powerful voice (think of how many ways you can really say, "Thus saith the Lord"!!!). If you are expounding on God's tenderness and mercy, then you may lower and soften your voice, even to the point of almost whispering. I like when preachers leave pauses for a few seconds because it communicates to the congregation that what was just said is worthy of contemplation. In that brief time, it can also build interest for what will be said next.

Short sentences mixed with long sentences keep interest because of the variety. 

I have often felt that a sermon has been less than ideal when at the beginning of the sermon, the preacher fails to adequately communicate the importance of the passage. It is difficult to engage the congregation when the people haven't been convinced of the great need to hear that passage. I like preachers to spend time to introduce and develop the tension that is present in the believer's life and the fact that God will speak to this. What problem are we going to address with this portion of God's Word? If done well, the congregation should be thinking, "What do we do, then? How do we solve this problem? Please tell us, preacher! We can't wait to hear!"

These are my thoughts as a layman.


----------



## CNJ (Jun 18, 2009)

*Toastmasters International*



Edward said:


> I'm not sure that reading a book is the best way to develop speaking skills unless one has not had any real training in the subject. A group like a good Toastmasters club, where you receive immediate (and candid) feedback from trained listeners, can be more useful. Short of that, viewing videos of your presentations so you can view your own shortcomings would help.





I have been a member of the congregation listening to various pastors over many years and a Toastmaster for over twenty years. I do notice grammar, double clutches (saying things twice), gestures and Ums and Ahs of the pastor. Toastmasters dramatically improve in their speaking ability and I would recommend this organizaion; sometimes you can find Christian Toastmasters groups such as my husband and I helped start. But polish isn't everything. 

You can learn polish at Toastmasters, but content and sincerety of the message are more important. We pray that we would forget the messager and remember his message--what God is teaching us through our pastor. When I am taking notes and thinking and looking up Scripture, I really don't have time to critique the delivery.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 18, 2009)

It is good to learn to preach clearly. But, sometimes excessive focus on speaking skills can become a deterrent to the communication of the message. Preachers can subtly become focused upon themselves rather than the Scriptures.


----------



## Wannabee (Jun 18, 2009)

Tim said:


> Short sentences mixed with long sentences keep interest because of the variety.
> 
> I have often felt that a sermon has been less than ideal when at the beginning of the sermon, the preacher fails to adequately communicate the importance of the passage. It is difficult to engage the congregation when the people haven't been convinced of the great need to hear that passage. I like preachers to spend time to introduce and develop the tension that is present in the believer's life and the fact that God will speak to this. What problem are we going to address with this portion of God's Word? If done well, the congregation should be thinking, "What do we do, then? How do we solve this problem? Please tell us, preacher! We can't wait to hear!"
> 
> These are my thoughts as a layman.



Thank you Tim. These are excellent thoughts. And it's easy to lose track of them in the midst of preparing messages. 

What you describe is a "purpose statement." Some teach that it's absolutely necessary. But, historically, it was less common. The Sermon on the Mount, for instance, has no such statement. Most of the most popular sermons don't. Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God, for instance, does not, and is difficult to clearly outline. Many of the best sermons tend to weave a web, so to speak, in which the listener finds himself caught. Often they simply don't see it coming. Sproul is very good at this. And there's the dynamic of a story involved as well, where you don't really necessarily want to know where you're going. You want to find out when you get there.

All of this fits into the dynamic of preaching. It's hard work. And it's even harder to craft it in such a way as to burden people in their relationship with God, especially if they tend towards apathy. And that's a huge problem in western churches. 

There are many ways to preach wrongly. But there is *not *only one way to preach rightly. There's too much involved and too many who teach preaching steal away the dynamic by attempting to make it fit into a box. How many people can preach like MacArthur? I can't. I don't even want to. But I love to listen to him. How many like Piper? His passion cascades from the podium like a bubbling brook and is contagious. Sproul takes your hand and leads you down a path, showing you the sights and explaining them to you, points out the awesomeness of God and the ugliness of sin. Then, when you finally understand what he's saying, he shows you how you are right in the pit of that ugliness. It's hard to set up that sort of message with a purpose statement.

Well, I'm rambling again. Thanks for your observations Tim. They really deserve careful consideration in sermon prep.


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 18, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> It is good to learn to preach clearly. But, sometimes excessive focus on speaking skills can become a deterrent to the communication of the message. Preachers can subtly become focused upon themselves rather than the Scriptures.



I have noticed this too. I remember one sermon where the pastor almost seemed to have rehearsed his arm motions and the soothing lilt of his voice rose and fell dramatically, and this seemed to communicate such fakeness that I tuned out the sermon (my sin...his text and explanation were not bad).

I'd rather have a hillbilly drawl and sincerity over sounding like I'm selling used vacuum cleaners. BUT, I'd much rather be sincere AND smooth if at all possible.

-----Added 6/18/2009 at 12:56:50 EST-----



Wannabee said:


> Tim said:
> 
> 
> > Short sentences mixed with long sentences keep interest because of the variety.
> ...



Joe, if you are rambling maybe having a purpose statement would help you!


----------



## christiana (Jun 18, 2009)

Enunciating clearly is so important, as is projecting your voice, even if using magnification of the volume. There are times when I stay home if my pastor is away, knowing I'll be unable to understand the interim speaker due to my hearing limitation and especially if the preacher has a heavy accent. I think this problem is not uncommon but not well understood or addressed. Seems I never have difficulty understanding what my pastor says as he speaks very clearly and projects his voice toward the congregation at all times of speaking.
Of course, when these fundamentals are satisfied, our heart is more easily moved to the content of the Word!


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 18, 2009)

The greatest asset to preaching clearly is a fine Southern drawl.


----------



## Wannabee (Jun 18, 2009)

OFF TOPIC, but perhaps necessary.

I would gently, but firmly, encourage anyone who considers it appropriate to skip church service because there is a guest speaker to do an in-depth study of the church. If the church is truly a body, and it is, then what is the reasoning behind one member (body part) checking out when something doesn't suit them personally? The body is about Christ, and His people; not one individual. And it's a time of corporate worship, fellowship, encouragement and edification, regardless of whether or not the sermon comes across well that day to one, or even the whole congregation. Is your focus on Christ and His bride, or yourself?


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 18, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> The greatest asset to preaching clearly is a fine Southern drawl.



That's one of the greatest hindrances I think, because people think it's just a cultural thing (which it is, largely, if you look at the spiritual condition of the south...syrupty sweet tea and a mile-wide-inch-deep-religion). Also, many northerners often think folks with southern accents are less educated.


----------



## Josiah (Jun 18, 2009)

I work in Sales and part of that means that I have to call (cold call) companies to develope leads. I have noticed that listening to a recording of what you are saying can be very helpful, but if you are like me, you might also benefit from slowing down, breathing deeply, and relaxing yourself before you speak to others. Try using a small hand held tape recorder and see if that helps you.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 18, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > The greatest asset to preaching clearly is a fine Southern drawl.
> ...




I posted that in jest. But, your comment does bring up a valid point: regional variations.

The accent of the speaker can have a serious effect upon being understood by the audience depending upon where one lives. 

As to it being a hindrance in preaching. It will depend upon where one finds himself. In many places in the South a Northerner might have a difficult time being understood, between pronunciation, pace, and rhythmic differences some Northern accents are almost impossible to understand for many Southrons. I've also preached up north in many different areas. Folks might tease me about my accent, but I've always been understood. 

You are correct that some in the North and West (more than many think) view a Southern accent as an indicator ignorance. That has been on of the greatest negotiating tactical blunders I've seen businessmen make in my sales work. 

On the other hand, I have had doors open due to my drawl. Some outside the South find it very appealing.

As to the condition of the Southern relgious culture: Ungodliness exists everywhere. It just takes different forms.


----------



## Edward (Jun 18, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> The greatest asset to preaching clearly is a fine Southern drawl.



A Scottish accent isn't bad, either. A lesson from Sinclair Ferguson was always a treat.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 19, 2009)

Edward said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > The greatest asset to preaching clearly is a fine Southern drawl.
> ...



I agree. Seeing how the two accents are closely related that makes perfect sense!


----------



## CNJ (Jun 19, 2009)

*On Not Skipping Church*



Wannabee said:


> OFF TOPIC, but perhaps necessary.
> 
> I would gently, but firmly, encourage anyone who considers it appropriate to skip church service because there is a guest speaker to do an in-depth study of the church. If the church is truly a body, and it is, then what is the reasoning behind one member (body part) checking out when something doesn't suit them personally? The body is about Christ, and His people; not one individual. And it's a time of corporate worship, fellowship, encouragement and edification, regardless of whether or not the sermon comes across well that day to one, or even the whole congregation. Is your focus on Christ and His bride, or yourself?



I agree!*Is it all about the sermon?* Of course not. There are other elements to the service. What about Hebrews 10:25 and the commandment to observe the Sabbath? My husband and I skip only if we are sick. Some young families have to stay home with sick kids.


----------

